# 27 zoll IPS Gaming Monitor?



## UltraGamer9 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich suche nen 27 zoll ips Gaming Monitor.
Ich habe ne gtx 660ti.
Max. 500€.
Spiele hauptsächlich BF3 und Crysis3. 
Habe bis jetzt noch keinen richtigen gefunden.
Achso gehäuse sollte matt sein.
Und die Auflösung sollte auch 2560x1440 sein.


----------



## Allwisser5 (15. Juli 2013)

jo, ich suche auch einen.

27zoll
2560x1600
120 hz
ips
glare entspiegelt
unter 1.000 euro
2ms reaktionszeit
formschön


----------



## soth (15. Juli 2013)

UltraGamer9 schrieb:


> Ich suche nen 27 zoll ips Gaming Monitor.
> Ich habe ne gtx 660ti.


Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir das mit der hohen Auflösung noch einmal überlegen...
Du kannst dir aber einmal den Dell U2713HM und den Asus PB278Q anschauen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

@Allwisser5:
Erstelle bitte deinen eigenen Thread sodass wir hier die Übersicht bewahren können.
Übrigens gibt es noch keine empfehlenswerten IPS 120 Hz Monitore und schon gar nicht mit WQHD oder WQXGA. Außerdem schaffen noch nichtmal die besten TN Monitore eine gemessene Reaktionszeit von 2 ms.




soth schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir das mit der hohen Auflösung noch einmal überlegen...
> Du kannst dir aber einmal den Dell U2713HM und den Asus PB278Q anschauen.




 In Crysis3@ Ultra sind mit der Titan und WQXGA (2560x1600) sind gar nur 28 Durchschnitts-Fps drin.
Die beiden kann sich der TE anschauen, aber ich würde auch von 2560x1440 abraten.
Selbst eine GTX Titan schafft in den wenigsten Grafikbomben mehr als 40 Fps.
Deshalb kannst du dir die beiden Monitore mal anschauen, ich würde aber WQHD zum Gamen auch wegen dem relativ großen Inputlag an deiner Stelle aus dem Kopf werfen.
Eine GTX 660 Ti ist für WQHD gänzlich ungeeignet, auch wegen der extrem geringen Speicheranbindung. 

Ich persönlich würde zu einem 144 Hz TN Monitor raten:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sobald die Grafikkarte über 60 Fps kommt, erhält man mit einem 144 Hz Monitor eine deutlich flüssigere Bewegtbildwiedergabe.


----------



## Allwisser5 (15. Juli 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @Allwisser5:
> Außerdem schaffen noch nichtmal die besten TN Monitore eine gemessene Reaktionszeit von 2 ms.


 

Acer G24 *hust


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

Allwisser5 schrieb:


> Acer G24 *hust


 
Zeige mir einen Prad.de Testbericht, bei dem ein Monitor eine *gemessene* Reaktionszeit von 2 ms oder weniger geschafft hat. 
Die Werksangaben basieren auf der absolut realitätsfernen Messung von GreytoGrey mit 30% Kontrastunterschieden.
Dadurch schafft selbst die absolute TN Elite (RL2450HT, G2773HS, VG248QE, VG278HE) bei Prad.de gerademal 3-4 ms.
Und eröffne bitte jetzt deinen eigenen Thread.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Juli 2013)

Allwisser5 schrieb:


> Acer G24 *hust


 
BenQ XL 2420T *hust hust, welchen ich auch empfehlen würde. Mit Light Boost bisher das Beste was ich gesehen habe, was fast wieder an alte gute Röhren ran kommt. Dazu kannst noch relativ gut Downsampling betreiben um zu sehen, was auf "höheren" Auflösungen mit deiner TI passiert.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> BenQ XL 2420T *hust hust, welchen ich auch empfehlen würde. Mit Light Boost bisher das Beste was ich gesehen habe, was fast wieder an alte gute Röhren ran kommt. Dazu kannst noch relativ gut Downsampling betreiben um zu sehen, was auf "höheren" Auflösungen mit deiner TI passiert.


 
Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
Der XL2420T ist veraltet und hat eine grottige Bildqualität. Der XL2411T (der Nachfolger) ist bildqualitativ etwas besser, sieht aber gegen den VG248QE auch kein Land.
Und man siehe: PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2420T Teil 7
Auch keine 2 ms Reaktionszeit. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ups, das war ein Lagg in der Verbindung!


 
Lasse den Post löschen. 
Habe ich mit meinen einzigsten bislang aufgetretenen Verbindungslag und der daraus resultierenden zweifachen Abschickung auch gemacht.


----------



## Allwisser5 (15. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich mir das mit der hohen Auflösung noch einmal überlegen...
> Du kannst dir aber einmal den Dell U2713HM und den Asus PB278Q anschauen.


 
das spielt doch gar keine rolle. die monitore können auch 1:1 darstellen in 1200 oder 1080.
damit kann er flüssig 3d games zocken und normale windowsnutzung über die volle auflösung.
und mit der nächsten graka wird dann auch 3d in voller auflösung gezockt.

ein monitor sollte eine anschaffung für jahre, nicht monate sein.


----------



## soth (15. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen, weinen oder zumindest teilweise zustimmen soll


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen, weinen oder zumindest teilweise zustimmen soll


 
So gehts mir auch.  
Die Aussage unseres "geliebten" Trolls ist eindeutig zweideutig.
Man weiß nicht ob er das Spielen übers Fenster meint, oder ob er Interpolation meint.
Wenn er das Spielen übers Fenster meint, hat er recht, dass das "genauso" aussieht, nur doof das man dann schwarze Ränder hat. 
Wenn er ein interpoliertes Bild in voller Größe meint, dann ist die Schärfe aber sichtbar schlechter. 
Und was das ganze jetzt mit 3D zu tun haben sollte frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Allwisser5 (15. Juli 2013)

ja man muss natürlich schon mitdenken.

mit 3d meinte ich 3d anwendungen aka spiele...gähn

alles andere verbraucht ja kaum rechenpower. insofern kann da natürlich volle auflösung gefahren werden.
interpolation ist schlecht, nicht nur unscharf sondern auch höherer inputlag.
also wen mein monitor ein kleineres bild 1:1 darstellt habe ich keinen windowsfenstermodus sondern schlicht
einmal rundrum nen schwarzen streifen. wen das stört, den stören auch weiße tapeten.

insofern gibts es an meiner aussage außer von trollen nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## soth (15. Juli 2013)

Ja genau, man kauft einen Monitor mit einer gewissen Bildschirmdiagonale um die Auflösung in Spielen herunterzuschrauben oder noch besser mit schwarzen Rändern zu spielen


----------



## Pixelkeeper (15. Juli 2013)

Morgähn...

Auch wenn ich wegen den ganzen Trollen die hier herumstreifen mir überlegt habe mich zu enthalten, geb ich als "erfahrener" "überFullHD"-Nutzer auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

@Allwisser5 damit meinte ich nicht Soth XD

Hintergrund: Ich besitze seit längerem einen HP zr30w (2560x1600@60Hz), den einzigen wirklich gamingtauglichen "überFullHD"-Monitor. Davor natürlich ein 23" 120Hz (Asus Vg236).

Als ich noch kein SLI-Gespann aus 2 670ern hatte, konnte ich auch nicht alles maxed out spielen, da musste ich halt auch mal auf 1200p (Fullscreen) switchen. Zum Beispiel in Crysis1 was extrem empfindlich ist (wegen Vegetationskanten), musste ich festtellen, dass 1200p(Game)@1600p(Native) ein extrem gutes Flair erzeugte, die Bildqualität war immer noch grossartig und man konnte das Spiel so echt geniessen.

Ich finde die Investition in so ein Monitor lohnt sich, auch wenn man erstmal die nötige Grafikpower nicht besitzt (kann ja nachgerüstet werden). Nun zu Crysis3, jeder der Crysis3 auf Very High spielen will, ist eh ein Idiot! Ohne grosse Abstriche in der Qualität vorzunehmen konnte ich mit einer 670er gut auf 1600p und 1620p (1.5x DS auf Beamer mit 1080p) mit maximalen drops auf 45 Fps spielen.

Deswegen kann ich dir den Schritt dazu nur raten.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------

